# Fuel Injector Additive



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Took my 09 Sentar FE + for the inspection last Saturday, The guy told me that it was running 'rich' said I probably need to have the fuel injectors cleaned.

Has anyone had this done?? Is this kinda soon for an 09??? Can I just add an additive to see if that clears it up.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pass on it.*

Unless you're having some performance issue where they are already clogged up, pass on it. If you throw some FI cleaner in every 10-15k, you'll be fine. You'll probably be fine if you NEVER put any in if you're good quality gas.


----------

